# Durée du processus de recrutement



## lfmemorabilia (16 Apr 2013)

Ceci nous permettrais d'en savoir un peu plus sur les délais ces temps-ci


----------



## greythunders99 (17 Apr 2013)

Centre de recrutement : Montreal
Res/Rregul : Première réserve
Choix #1: Weapons Tech
Choix #2: Infanterie
Choix #3: Sapeur de combat
Date d'application: 15 mai 2012
1er contact : May May'22 2012 and May'29 2012 for informations
Tests:
TAFC- 27 août 2012
Médical-  11 septembre 2012
Physique- 5 décembre 2012
Interview- 11 septembre 2012
Position offerte: 7 janvier 2013        Weapon Tech. 34 Svc Bon
Enrôlée le: 19 janvier 2013
Début du QMB:  1er février 2013

Donc, ça pris environ 8 mois... Comparativement à d'autres réservistes ça été assez long, tout de même.


----------



## lfmemorabilia (17 Apr 2013)

Centre de recrutement : Trois-rivière
Res/Rregul : régulière
Choix #1: aciss
Choix #2: artilleur
Choix #3: blindé
Date d'application: 16 juillet
1er contact : 16 juillet 2012
Tests:
TAFC- mardi suivant
Médical-  21 mars 2013
Physique- non applicable régulière
Interview- 21 mars 2013
le reste est à suivre je me croise les doigts merci


----------



## jb7 (13 May 2013)

Centre de recrutement : Montreal
Res/Rregul : régulière
Choix #1:Infantrie
Choix #2: Sapeur de combat
Choix #3: blindé
Date d'application: 1er juin 2012
1er contact : septempre  2012
Tests:
TAFC- septembre 2012
Médical- septembre 2012
Physique- non applicable régulière
Interview- aout 2012 et une 2iem en  février 2013
Offre d'emploie- 13 mai 2013

Je crois que mon processus à quand même été rapide


----------



## jowel (14 May 2013)

Centre de recrutement : Montréal
Res/Rregul : régulière
Choix #1: Communicateur naval
Choix #2: Op. info de combat
Choix #3: Op. sonar
Date d'application: sept. 2011
1er contact : avril 2012
TAFC: octobre 2012
Médical:
Interview:

Enquête de fiabilité faite de nov. 2012 à janvier 2013 - Depuis février 2013 attestation de sécurité en cours dû à ma double citoyenneté avec la France. J'ai vraiment hâte que les choses avancent maintenant...et je garde toujours espoir


----------



## lfmemorabilia (15 May 2013)

jb7 tu as été accepter pour quel métier


----------



## jb7 (15 May 2013)

Mon 1er choix , Infanterie


----------



## lfmemorabilia (15 May 2013)

Pour jowel faut etre patient moi ca fais 10 mois et j'attend toujours tous est long avec eux je crois


----------



## mos (17 May 2013)

Centre de recrutement : Montreal
Res/Rregul : régulière
Choix #1:Infantrie
Choix #2: Artillerie
Choix #3: Sapeur de combat
Date de la 1ere application: Janvier 2011. traitement du dossier trop long et laborieux.. fermeture du dossier.
Date de la 2e application: Avril 2012
1er contact : fin sepembre 2012
Tests:
TAFC- septembre 2012
Médical- soctobre 2012
Physique- non applicable régulière
TAFC-section personnalité- septembre 2012
Interview- 1ere octobre 2012 et 2e Avril 2013
Offre d'emploie- 16 mai 2013
QMB:10 juin

Lors de ma deuxième démarche, je téléphonais au centre à tout les débuts de mois, j'ai fait un suivi très rapprocher.
Faut être patient!


----------



## l.viita (7 Jul 2013)

Bonjour!

Je me demandais si vous aviez des amis qui ont déjà appliqué à titre d'officiers! Est-ce que le délai est plus long?

J'ai envoyé le formulaire hier en journée pour des postes d'officiers (j'ai déjà un baccalauréat en poche), mais je doute sérieusement avec des nouvelles rapidement concernant ma postulation. :/
Je me suis décidée après 1 an d'interrogation. 

Autre question, doit-on envoyer tous les relevés de notes depuis le secondaire? Les informations sont contradictoires sur le site des forces canadiennes... alors je suis un peu confuse!

Merci!


----------



## Cyrius007 (8 Jul 2013)

Centre de recrutement : Sherbrooke
Res/Rregul : Réserve
Choix #1: Officier d'administration des soins de santé


Voir signature pour les dates 


Non, le processus n'est pas vraiment censé être plus long. C'est les mêmes étapes avec des exigences différentes. Ce qui rallonge le processus, c'est souvent le médical, si ils ont besoin d'un avis de spécialiste sur un/plusieurs sujet.


----------



## jowel (9 Jul 2013)

Centre de recrutement : Montréal
Res/Rregul : régulière
Choix #1: Manœuvrier
Choix #2: Op. Sonar 
Choix #3: Op. info de combat
Date d'application: sept. 2011
1er contact : avril 2012
TAFC: octobre 2012
Médical: 11 juillet 2013
Interview: 30 juillet 2013
Offre d'emploi:
QMB: 


Enquête de fiabilité faite de nov. 2012 à janvier 2013 - Depuis février 2013 attestation de sécurité en cours dû à ma double citoyenneté avec la France. J'ai vraiment hâte que les choses avancent maintenant...et je garde toujours espoir...
Enquête terminée et niveau 2 reçu le 09 juillet 2013.


----------



## l.viita (18 Jul 2013)

Encore une ou deux petites questions.

Comment fait-on pour savoir si le CRVFC a reçu nos documents (certificats de naissance et relevés de notes)? Est-ce que ça s'affiche dans l'onglet suivi de la demande? Comment fait-on pour savoir si nos documents ont été transférés au centre de recrutement près de chez soi? Est-ce que le délai est long avant la transmission? ???

Merci!


----------



## mboutin (18 Jul 2013)

Tu peux appeler a ton centre de recrutement pour avoir toutes ses informations-là. Tant qu'à moi j'ai tout fait via le centre de recrutement de Montréal et c'est allé beaucoup plus vite que par internet ( comparativement a mon amie ) car elle n'Avait pas de suivi sur son accès internet. Les transmissions des papiers sont les étapes les plus longue je te dirais car une fois que ton dossier est complet , ils l’envoient à Ottawa et dès qu'ils ont un poste pour toi ils t’appellent et toi tu dis un gros OUI en sautant partout 


Tu px m'envoyer un MP si t'as d'autres question 

Maude


----------



## l.viita (18 Jul 2013)

mboutin said:
			
		

> Tu peux appeler a ton centre de recrutement pour avoir toutes ses informations-là. Tant qu'à moi j'ai tout fait via le centre de recrutement de Montréal et c'est allé beaucoup plus vite que par internet ( comparativement a mon amie ) car elle n'Avait pas de suivi sur son accès internet. Les transmissions des papiers sont les étapes les plus longue je te dirais car une fois que ton dossier est complet , ils l’envoient à Ottawa et dès qu'ils ont un poste pour toi ils t’appellent et toi tu dis un gros OUI en sautant partout
> 
> 
> Tu px m'envoyer un MP si t'as d'autres question
> ...




Merci super je vais t'écrire un mp!  (je suis curieuse un peu de savoir comment tu as trouvé le processus en tant que fille!)


Le hic c'est que j'ai envoyé ma demande en ligne et je voulais modifier un choix de carrière :/ Quand j'ai appelé au numéro ils semblaient me dire que je ne pouvais pas le modifier et que je devais attendre que mon dossier arrive au centre de recrutement.. ce qui est un peu ridicule car le choix des métiers a une incidence sur les délais il me semble  ???

Je vais aller au centre de recrutement de Québec demain. C'est ce que j'aurais dû faire dès le début je crois! Sûrement qu'ils seront en mesure de me dire si je peux annuler ma demande et la recommencer, et m'éclairer à savoir quels postes sont ouverts. Certains me font douter aussi à savoir si je devrais m'inscrire dans la réserve avant d'appliquer pour la régulière, question de savoir si j'aime réellement ça (je doute que je ne m'y plaise pas mais bon). 

J'imagine qu'ils peuvent aussi me donner des conseils pour améliorer mes reps de tractions. C'est la seule chose avec laquelle je galère! J'ai pas de problèmes avec les tractions régulières mais celles avec les bras parallèles au corps c'est dur!


----------



## Mleblond (23 Jul 2013)

Centre de recrutement : Sherbrooke
Res/Regul : Régul
Choix #1: Technicien Aéronautique 
Choix #2: Mécanicien naval 
Choix #3: -
Date d'application: Juillet 2013
1er contact : Juillet 2013
Tests:
TAFC- Juillet 2013
Médical-  Juillet 2013
Physique- -
Interview- Juillet 2013
Position offerte: Juillet 2013        AéroTech
Enrôlée le: 1 Août
Début du QMB:  19 Août


----------



## jowel (30 Jul 2013)

Petite mise à jour...


			
				jowel said:
			
		

> Centre de recrutement : Montréal
> Res/Rregul : régulière
> Choix #1: Manœuvrier
> Choix #2: Op. Sonar
> ...


----------



## oli77 (5 Aug 2013)

Combien de temp après la date de selection sommes-nous contacter si selectionner?


----------



## l.viita (5 Aug 2013)

oli77 said:
			
		

> Combien de temp après la date de selection sommes-nous contacter si selectionner?



Que veux-tu dire par date de sélection? 

Honnêtement il ne semble pas avoir de standards de délais. Pour certains ça peut durer (le processus en totalité) moins d'un mois et d'autres prendre plus d'un an.


----------



## Moon (5 Aug 2013)

Environ 1 semaine après les dates de sélections. Pour quel métier as-tu postuler et a quel centre de recrutement?


----------



## Nolimits03 (7 Aug 2013)

J'ai postulé pour Sapeur de combat et il avait une selection lundi (5aout) jaimerai savoir si il a une facon de voir l'état de mon dossier ? Il nous contact par telephone ou par lettre ? Je peut appeler pour savoir si je suis selectioné ??! Sinon prochaine selection je crois que c'est le 13 et le 19 aout ..


----------



## i_want_a_pmq (7 Aug 2013)

oli77 said:
			
		

> Combien de temp après la date de selection sommes-nous contacter si selectionner?



Ils m'ont appelé 3 semaines plus tard, mais je pense que ça varie...


----------



## Moon (7 Aug 2013)

Nolimits03 said:
			
		

> J'ai postulé pour Sapeur de combat et il avait une selection lundi (5aout) jaimerai savoir si il a une facon de voir l'état de mon dossier ? Il nous contact par telephone ou par lettre ? Je peut appeler pour savoir si je suis selectioné ??! Sinon prochaine selection je crois que c'est le 13 et le 19 aout ..


Ils m'ont dit qui nous contacterais par téléphone environ 1 semaine après les dates de sélections et qu'ont pouvait les contacter pour vérifier la semaine après.


----------



## Nolimits03 (8 Aug 2013)

Avaient-ils deja appelé tes reffs ou il le font apres ?? Ils les appeles quand les refferences ?


----------



## mboutin (8 Aug 2013)

Ils appellent tes références avant de te mettre sur la liste de mérite.


----------



## Nolimits03 (8 Aug 2013)

Apres l'entrevu ils appellent les refferences quand ?


----------



## Moon (8 Aug 2013)

Dans les semaines qui suivent.


----------



## Cyrius007 (8 Aug 2013)

Le document est envoyé assez rapidement par Garda, mais tout dépend de la vitesse de réponse de tes références.


----------



## jowel (13 Aug 2013)

jowel said:
			
		

> Centre de recrutement : Montréal
> Res/Rregul : régulière
> Choix #1: Manœuvrier
> Choix #2: Op. Sonar
> ...



Je ne peux pas être plus heureux! Je viens juste de recevoir l'appel, après 2 ans d'attente!!! Voilà ce qui arrive quand on veut très fort quelque chose... Geniallllll  ;D


----------



## l.viita (13 Aug 2013)

jowel said:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas être plus heureux! Je viens juste de recevoir l'appel, après 2 ans d'attente!!! Voilà ce qui arrive quand on veut très fort quelque chose... Geniallllll  ;D



Félicitations Jowel!  ;D Tu dois avoir vachement hâte de commencer ton QMB! 

Je suis très impatiente mais bon j'ai dû refaire le processus 2 fois à cause d'erreurs de recruteurs -_-' En espérant que ça débouche bientôt aussi, même si ce n'est que pour la réserve!  (et que cette vilaine entorse au poignet guérisse au plus vite... j'aimerais pouvoir me pratiquer encore avant mes tests physiques!)


----------



## Moon (14 Aug 2013)

Recruting center: Quebec city
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM : NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Application date: June 17 2013
File sent to Québec : July 20 2013
CFAT : July 29 2013
Medical : July 30 2013
Interview: July 30 2013
Position offered:  August 14 2013
Basic training begins: September 2 2013

Donc 2 mois!


----------



## mboutin (15 Aug 2013)

Bravo Jowel  !!!!!


----------



## jowel (16 Aug 2013)

Merci beaucoup Maude...
Merci I.Viita et si je peux te donner un conseil, persévère ça finit par payer, et je sais de quoi je parle!  :nod:


----------



## mboutin (16 Aug 2013)

Bonne chance à tous ceux qui postule , gardez espoir !

 Tant qu'à moi je pars demain alors n'espérez pas me revoir sur le forum avant un petit bout  !!


----------



## l.viita (16 Aug 2013)

Mouin.. Là je suis un peu fâchée... Je sais pas si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer à savoir ce qui se passe avec nos documents une fois qu'on les a remplis et remis à l'unité de réserve... Est-ce qu'ils sont envoyés à North Bay pour les vérifications de sécurité ou le CRFC local? Parce qu'il semblerait que mon application n'ait jamais été reçue à North Bay pour la réserve... alors que j'ai remis le tout le 1er août. Mais la dame semblait me dire que ce n'était pas North Bay qui gérait les dossiers de la réserve... 

-_- Je peux pas croire que j'attends pour rien depuis début août si les documents poirottent encore sur le bureau de recrutement au 35e BNS.

EDIT: Bon, après quelques appels, je me suis rendue compte qu'un recruteur bête qui m'avait appelé en début août pour le suivi de ma première application dans la régul et me dire que le métier était fermé avait mal fait son travail. Il devait fermer mon dossier pour la régul et rouvrir celui pour la réserve, chose qu'il n'a pas fait, alors j'attendais inutilement. -_- Mais tout est réglé et je devrais avoir des appels en début de semaine pour les TAFC, test de personnalité et tout le baratin. 

Voilà!


----------



## jowel (16 Aug 2013)

Bon QMB Maude...on se croisera sûrement à St Jean...


----------



## MnsisNT (11 Sep 2013)

Recruiting centre: CFRC Montréal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 3: Artillery Soldier
First application: September 29, 2010
Current application: May 20, 2013
File sent to CFRC: June 5, 2013
First contact: June 17, 2013
Dropped off forms: June 17, 2013
CFAT: August 2, 2013 (passed)
Medical: August 14, 2013 (passed)
Interview: August 14, 2013 (passed)
Merit listed: Waiting
Position offered: Waiting
swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting

J'ai du subire une opération au laser pour les yeux en Septembre 2011 pour pouvoir refaire le test medical, ce qui a retardé et fermé mon application à ce moment. 
J'attend présentement des nouvelles à savoir si je suis sur la liste de mérite.
L' attente aura été longue mais je crois être sur le point d'y arriver


----------



## nn1988 (11 Sep 2013)

Salut,

J'ai eu mon entrevue le 14 août aussi. 
En espérant que mes examens medicaux ont bien été pour la force aérienne, j'espère une réponse bientôt.

Bonne chance et bon courage!


----------



## l.viita (26 Sep 2013)

Je me suis fait appeler aujourd'hui pour mes prises de rendez-vous. Ils auront tous lieu le 15 octobre.


----------



## jowel (26 Sep 2013)

Super I.Viita, ça bouge pour toi! Moi je commence à tourner un peu en rond...plus que 2 jours et c'est partie!  :nod:


----------



## Nolimits03 (26 Sep 2013)

Je dort pu tellement j'ai hate !! 2 jour les plus long de ma vie ! J'écoute force du futur 2 en boucle depuis à matin


----------



## jowel (26 Sep 2013)

Ahaha! Je pense que j'ai vu force du futur 2 et la voie du succès au moins 5 fois chaque! Mais comme me dit un ami qui est déjà dans les forces depuis quelques années, tu décompteras pareil les jours dans 14 semaines! Et il a bien raison!!


----------



## l.viita (26 Sep 2013)

merci!!

Je vous souhaite bonne chance à vous 2!! Je vous envie un peu haha! C'est pas pareil la formation dans les réserves. Mais bon!

Ce qui m'attriste le plus c'est le fait que j'ai dû appliquer comme membre du rang plutôt qu'officier car n'ayant qu'un baccalauréat par cumul (2 ans en communications et 1 an en management), ma candidature aurait toujours passé en 2e pour un poste comme officier de logistique.  :facepalm: C'est un peu déprimant aussi car 3-4 personnes s'entendaient pour dire que ma candidature était idéale, mais apparemment, non. Des fois ils ont de la misère à s'entendre sur des détails et ça pose bien des problèmes!


----------

